# Wieviel Links auf Startseite...



## Receiver (16. Oktober 2004)

Schönen guten Tag....

Es gibt da ne Frage, die mich schon ne ganze Weile beschäftigt:

Wieviel Links sollte eine Startseite (mindestens/maximal) haben?

Und zwar geht es darum, dass ich ne Homepage für ne (kleine) Anwaltskanzlei machen soll. Auf dieser Seite soll man dann halt so das übliche finden, wie Anfahrtsskizze, Mitarbeiter, Infos über die Fachbereiche der Kanzlei, usw.

Nun weiß ich halt nicht, was besser ist: Schon auf der Startseite 4-5 Links zu haben, die alle auf eine Seite führen, von der aus es nur noch zurück geht, oder lieber nur 2-3 Links, die zu Seiten führen von denen man wiederum aus zu  Unterseiten gelangt...


kurzes Beispiel:
Man könnte auf der Startseite ja schon einen Link einrichten zu der Mitarbeiter-Seite, zur Tätigkeiten-Seite, usw.
Oder aber man macht nur einen Link "Kanzlei", der dann wiederum die Seiten "Mitarbeiter" und "Tätigkeiten" untergeordnet hat.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

-Christian


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi Christian!

Das kommt ganz darauf an auf welche Auflösung du die Seite optimieren willst und vor allem wie viel Platz du noch für Links hast. Grundsätzlich würde ich aber sagen das ich es besser finde lieber mehr links zu haben als mehr Unterlinks, denn dann fängt die Sucherrei für den User an usw.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

